# el tratado, en el que Godoy permite la instalación de tropas



## Aer93

Ein guter  Anstoß für die Handlung der Konservativen war der Vertrag von Fontainbleau (1807),in der Godoy die Installation der Französisch-Truppen im Spanien erlaubte.

Un buen impulso para el complot de los conservadores fue el tratado de Fontainbleau, *en el que* godoy permite la instalación de tropas francesas en España.

No sé que preposición usar en ese " en el que / con el que "

¿Es "in"? ¿o "mit"? ¿o no se pone nada?
Tampoco estoy muy seguro de "para" (ein Antoß ¿für? die Handlung)
De nuevo muchísimas gracias. Por cierto me estoy dando cuenta que no tengo ni idea de qué preposición usar, siempre tengo dudas. ¿Alguien sabe algún sitio donde venga bien explicado o me aconseja cómo debería aprenderlas?
Saludos


----------



## kunvla

... Anstoß *zur* Handlung... der Vertrag..., in dem... die Stationierung der französischen Truppen *in* Spanien...


Saludos,


----------



## Aer93

Verdad. Responde a wo?...


----------



## kunvla

Aer93 said:


> Verdad. Responde a wo?...



No, la preposision _zu_ (en este ejemplo _zur_ = _zu + der_) requiere *siempre* *el dativo*.


----------



## Aer93

el zu no lo había visto, me refería al in dem (el tratado en el que.., responde a wo? creo :S) 
¿Hay algún motivo de por qué es zu? ¿o siempre "para" es zu?
Ah, por qué es in Spanien? no sería im?
Gracias


----------



## kunvla

Aer93 said:


> Ah, por qué es in Spanien? no sería im?
> Gracias




¿Y por qué es "en España", y otra vez, por qué es "en *la* España de hoy" o "en la España medieval" ?

Saludos,


----------



## kunvla

Aer93 said:


> el zu no lo había visto, me refería al *in dem* (el tratado en el que.., responde a *wo*? creo :S)
> Gracias



Saludos,


----------



## Aer93

kunvla said:


> Y por qué es "en España" y otra vez por qué es "en la España de hoy" o "en la España medieval" ?



Perdona, no entiendo la pregunta.


----------



## kunvla

Aer93 said:


> Ah, por qué es in Spanien? no sería im?
> Gracias




¿Y por qué es "en España", y otra vez, por qué es "en *la* España de hoy" o "en *la* España medieval" ?

Saludos,



Aer93 said:


> Perdona, no entiendo la pregunta.



Perdona, no es una pregunta, es más bien una respuesta. Sólo quiero demostrar que el español y el alemán son igualmente en este caso, es decir, tienen los determinantes 'de hoy', 'medieval'. En tu ejemplo no hay ningún determinante.

Saludos,


----------



## Aer93

Ahhh ok. Es que busqué la palabra España en un diccionario y ponía neutro, pero ahora lo entiendo. Gracias


----------

